# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Germany >  River Cruise on Danube - Passau Germany

## dease

My wife and I are thinking about doing a River Cruise this upcoming spring, in April (this one) 4 days from Passau to Passau, Germany...........sort of a romantic tour for our anniversary. We've never been "cruise people", that is we've never taken a cruise before, either ocean or river.

All comments are appreciated about doing this.......the good things and the things to watch out for.....the weather on the Danube river in April........etc.

----------

